# The Verge - such heavy much site why?



## sling-shot (Jul 29, 2014)

I notice that The Verge is very heavy for my browser (Firefox)  on both my old desktop as well as my netbook. Scrolling is slow etc.

What makes that particular website like that? Is it because it loads lots of content or it has too many animations? Comparatively Ars Technica does not feel heavy at all.
That said even the new Digit: Technology Advice, Product Reviews, Latest News, Free Downloads sometimes feels heavy.


----------



## sushovan (Jul 29, 2014)

It makes my Firefox slow and its even slower than those scenarios when I have 13-15 tabs open


----------



## Vyom (Jul 29, 2014)

I tried to navigate The Verge and noticed following facts.

When TheVerge is opened the first time it takes around 60-80 megs of memory. With each article opened in new tab memory it consumes increases by about 40-50 megs more. I couldn't notice any slowness while I was browsing articles at The Verge. For digit.in also I was not able to cross 200 megs with three tabs.

Maybe infinite scroll of digit.in makes your memory run of bytes. And while you don't run out of RAM which forces your stuff to move to paging file, you won't feel slowness. Or maybe some add on is to blame for memory leak.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 29, 2014)

use chrome works fine for me


----------



## swatkats (Jul 29, 2014)

Loads fine on firefox and chrome. Main page itself is 5-6mb. 
Yeah, even ars loads faster for me than verge.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 30, 2014)

Another reason for the slow load could be because a higher data transfer has to happen before the page even begins to show.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 1, 2014)

Try chrome! new version of ffox is really slow (at least for me)

- - - Updated - - -

Another good option is FEEDLY!


----------

